# Clear Creek closure



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

I have always wondered what Clear Creek would be like if the stream bed was unaltered and there was no road or rail road ever built in that canyon. Maybe I can put in at Kermits and pretend the whole way down! Thanks CDOT


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

At least this didn't happen last season when there was water.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

So does this also mean we will have EMS called for every time we flip and are seen by a passerby?


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm kind of surprised that people don't seem to care about closing this run. Oh, well.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

What a waste of money


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

I called the number provided and spoke to a guy named Chris who seemed to take the complaint seriously. While it is too late for this particular project, hopefully, they will take seasonal recreation into account before doing such closures in the future. I encourage you all to call also.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

basil said:


> I'm kind of surprised that people don't seem to care about closing this run. Oh, well.


Run the whole thing, hike it or run it on weekends. With one entrance and one exit to the canyon they kinda need to shut the whole thing down. Not many people only go half way on week days. If you need to run it on weekdays hopefully you can work something out with them to allow you access without endangering you.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder what kind of crap is going to end up in the river that we'll have to remove.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I called up the PR office, got a guys number and left a message. Pretty lame to close the canyon during runoff. I don't think we figure at all into their planning. 

It's not going to be much if a runoff, but I sure would like to get at least one after work blackrock run in over 250.


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Region 1 director email*

The timing is awful, you can try complaining to this guy. [email protected]


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

*Canyon is NOT CLOSED!!!*

The Canyon is not closed, well mostly. Drove up tonight after work, the closure starts at the intersection with highway 119 (the road to Black Hawk).

I repeat only the section between I-70 and 119 is closed. 

This is unfortunate if you love the Upper Clear Creek (Kermits) section as the shuttle is now a real bitch,but everything from Middle Clear Creek through town is accessible.

So if the flow is good enough for you, you can get your self some Black Rock.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

The closure starts next week. It lasts until June 29. 

Black Rock will be 200-300 this week. When the closure starts, Black Rock will hit 300.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

So if the closure is at 119 I am assuming we can still access the Upper. How is Upper Clear Creek in the low 200s? I have run blackrock around 200 and it was fine, but my lowest on the upper is 350. Is 200 enough for some desperation boating on the upper?


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I wrote the TV stations all of last week. Please watch Channel 4 news tonight at 10pm as I finally got an interview to plead our case. They are trying to help.


----------



## David H (Oct 14, 2003)

Thank You Patty thank you


----------

